# International Harvester 284 head gasket



## JWW (Jan 21, 2017)

I need to replace on my International Harvester 284 the head gasket. It is a Mazda 4 cylinder gasoline engine. What is the torque on the head bolts and the valve lash on the intake and exhaust ? Also, the only gasket I can find is $200, is there a good source at a better price? Thanks for any help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JWW,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The best place to find IH tractor parts is Messicks. Call their parts hotline at 1-877-260-3528. They should also be able to find answers to your head bolt torque and valve lash questions.


----------



## JWW (Jan 21, 2017)

I found that a Satoh tractor is the same as the IH 284. The Satoh was sold in Japan for many years and I was able to buy a complete gasket set for less that thirty dollars. I was also able to download a users guide and repair manual for free.


----------

